# Nakedboards



## HeliaVox (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi everyone. 
I just saw a midi controller that’s pretty interesting. 
It’s by Nakedboards and it’s a fader unit called MC8. 
Here’s the link
http://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html


----------



## Vastman (Jan 23, 2019)

Seems we must visit the site and have it connected to program midi Ccompared to faders....so if they go out of business... I already have one such box from the the fella on the forum selling them that is dead meat.

Very little info on the company...


----------



## utopia (Jan 23, 2019)

Vastman said:


> Seems we must visit the site and have it connected to program midi Ccompared to faders....so if they go out of business... I already have one such box from the the fella on the forum selling them that is dead meat.
> 
> Very little info on the company...


Last time I talked to the developer he said you could download the mini page and have it availible offline when needed. I own the mc8 and I’m very happy with it.


----------



## MatFluor (Jan 23, 2019)

I got one a few months ago. Good device, smooth faders. Can definitely recommend.

And yes, the CC assignment via website is, although nice and easy, a bit of a risk. But as Utopia said, I just downloaded this single page (the whole code is embedded JavaScript) and put it on my own website hidden. So that's definitely not a problem.
So if he would ever kill the website, I have a backup to adjust if needed


----------



## nakedboards (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello! Thank you for your comments and good feedback! We will be happy to answer any of your questions.


----------

